# Problem with modutils: QM_MODULES

## govinda

hello --

I'm having a problem with, I presume, the modutils package. When I attempt to install a module using modprobe, I get:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented
> 
> 

 

I've tried re-emerging modutils. I'm stuck as to what else I might be able to do.

Thanks for any suggestions,

govinda

----------

## govinda

I seem to have had a broken 'module-init-tools' package. When I re-emerged this package, the problem 'went away'.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## asv

remerging mod-init-tools worked for me too. 

Thanks for the fix.

----------

## Cr0t

 *asv wrote:*   

> remerging mod-init-tools worked for me too. 
> 
> Thanks for the fix.

 

juuhuuu =)

----------

## nukem996

Thats that seems to have fixed it. Unfortunaly I rebooted a machine I have control over through SSH. So I guess ill have to go there and fix it.

nuke

----------

## TheCykor

However this problem is caused, reemrging worked for me too 

Thanks to the forum!

----------

## Dodgeram01

I think I should start compiling my network card into the kernel instead of as a modules.....   :Confused: 

----------

## Moogie

Thanks for the help!

----------

## SoulSe

Thank you thank you thank you!

I had work to do this morning and I had updated last night - had the same problem and was about to die, but re-emerging module-init-tools did the trick.

Once again, the forum saves me.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## antipod

Just wanted to add myself to the grateful bunch of people!  :Smile:  Had the same problem, X didn't start and I recompiled the kernel many times before I found this topic on the forums. 

Thanks Govinda. This forum is one of the reasons I use gentoo...  :Smile: 

----------

